# using menuconfig to activate ide scsi emulation for CDR

## stevil

I can't find where in the kernel menuconfig to select the ide scsi emulation so I can compile a module.  I'm trying to get my cd burner working.  I _think_ that I could just edit my kernel config file manually to add 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

but I am unsure if there are any other dependent modules etc..

I'm sure I've seen it in there somewhere, but I can't find it.

Thanks!

----------

## dArkMaGE

its under ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support -> IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  -> SCSI emulation support

----------

## stevil

Thanks.  I knew I saw it somewhere!  But, it turns out you have to have SCSI support enabled to see this option.  I don't have any SCSI devices in my system, do I need to have anything other than SCSI support turned on for this to function correctly?

----------

## grakker

OK, this has been posted elsewhere, but here's what works for me.  Under SCSI support:

<*> SCSI support

<*>SCSI disk support

<*>SCSI CD-ROM support

<*>SCSI generic support

and under <*> ATA/IDE/MFM?RLL support:

make sure cdrom support looks like this:

< > Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

That's right, not checked.

Good luck

----------

## grakker

OK, this has been posted elsewhere, but here's what works for me.  Under SCSI support:

<*> SCSI support

<*>SCSI disk support

<*>SCSI CD-ROM support

<*>SCSI generic support

and under <*> ATA/IDE/MFM?RLL support:

make sure cdrom support looks like this:

< > Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

That's right, not checked.

Good luck

----------

## dArkMaGE

i dont think you have to uncheck ide/atapi cdrom support.  its not on my system because my dvd drive is handled as a normal ide device while my cdrw is scsi emulated, but everything else looks good

----------

